

Boxer Tattoos Startup Logos on Body for Money - Billybillboard

I am BillyTheBillboard an undefeated toughman fighter,kidney donor,and thats right Human Billboard I curretly have 9 permenent tattoo advertisements of differant websites. I am looking to advertise for some more! If you are interested let me know I will give your website a great deal my email adress is Boxingchampak@aol.com or billygibby@rocketmail.com
======
aandon
coolest advertising, definitely a step up from the 'I wear your company shirt'
girl

he's got pics at: <http://checkoutmyink.com/profile/billythebillboard>

~~~
nick007
i'd say at least 2 or 3 steps up

------
whalesalad
Wow. I can't imagine anyone getting a tattoo of Hostgator on their neck.
That's just insane. Your body is the only thing you truly own in this world.

